# "Inside a Spanish secondary school"



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Article published today in Iberosphere about IES Haygón school, Alicante (in English) - might be of interest to some of you.

Inside a Spanish school | Iberosphere | Spain News and Portugal News - Information and Analysis


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Article published today in Iberosphere about IES Haygón school, Alicante (in English) - might be of interest to some of you.
> 
> Inside a Spanish school | Iberosphere | Spain News and Portugal News - Information and Analysis


This is a very interesting article, and thank you very much for posting it. A LOT of what she says I recognise from my own experience. Will try to come back and comment on it later.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Very informative article. Obviously, as we have a 2 yr old son, we are now beginning the process of looking into schools for him. We decided right from the start that he won't go to an international school, partly because of the expense and partly because of the poor reputaion they have in this area. As is the norm for this type of topic we get mixed reports about Spanish schools here. I know that some parents are simply never happy and keep pulling their children out of one school after another (two people we know here do that quite regularly) and others (including a teacher friend) have nothing but praise for the Spanish system. Two of my students (17) regularly show me what they are studying and I can only say I am very impressed with the level of study and it seems to me to be considerably higher than that presented to my two daughters back in UK. (My youngest managed a C in her maths GCSE even though she didn't answer a single question). The Spanish kids I teach are learning advanced algebra and calculus in maths, art history, quantum physics, bio- chemistry, the list goes on, so we are quite happy (albeit before he has started school) with the levels of tuition here. My daughters were regularly bullied and beaten up and that was a daily and expected ritual for most of the kids in their school. Truancy was high, absolutely no discipline yet somehow nobody ever got lower than a C in any GCSE. One of the many reasons we left the UK.


----------

